# Selectboxen und Iterate



## TorstenW (31. Jul 2008)

Ich versuche mich gerade in Struts und verzweifele an einem problem mit Selectboxen

Ich möchte eine Tabelle anzeigen in der Name und id einer Person steht und eine Selectbox 
die ihn als Typ A B oder C kennzeichnet dies soll natürlich gespeichert werden die name ID 
und den Standart A speichere ich in einer Treemap.
Die Selectboxen werden mit der Iterate Schleife mit angezeigt aber ich finde keine 
Möglichkeit die gewählten Werte in der Form 
abzuspeichern und sie den einzelnen Selectboxen zuzuordnen.

Ich wäre dankbar für jeden Tip der mich der Lösung näherbringt!

JSP

<%@ page language="java" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-bean" prefix="bean" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-html" prefix="html" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/tags/struts-logic" prefix="logic" %>

<html:form action="/type.do">
<bean:define id="tree" name="Form" property="tree"/>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<table>
<TR>
     <TH>Name</TH>
     <TH>ID</TH>
     <TH>Type</TH>
</TR>
<logic:iterate id="id" name="tree">
<tr>
	<td><bean:write name="id" property="value.name"/></td>
	<td><bean:write name="id" property="value.id"/></td>

	<td><html:select name="Form"  property="liste" >
		<htmlption value="A"/>
		<htmlption value="B"/>
		<htmlption value="C"/>
		</html:select></td>	
</tr>
</logic:iterate>
</table>
<html:submit styleClass="button" property="button" style="width:250;" value="Übernehmen"/>


</body>
</html:form>


----------



## HLX (31. Jul 2008)

Ich hab´s nicht getestet, aber dies hier könnte funktionieren:

```
// Formular - in der StrutsConfig als "MyForm" deklariert (s.u. JSP-Seite)
public class MyForm extends ActionForm {

    private List<MyPerson> persons;
    private List<String> options;

    public List<MyPerson> getPersons() {
        return persons;
    }

    public void setPersons(List<MyPerson> aList) {
        persons = aList;
    }

    public List<String> getOptions() {
        return options;
    }

    public void setOptions(List<String> aList) {
        options = aList;    
    }
    
}

// Bean im Formular
public class MyPerson {

    private int id;
    private String name;
    private String category;

    // nun die getter und setter dazu
}

// JSP-Seite
<head>
...
</head>
<body>
    <html:form action="type.do"> 
        <table> 
            <TR> 
                <TH>Name</TH> 
                <TH>ID</TH> 
                <TH>Type</TH> 
            </TR> 
            <logic:iterate id="iter" property="persons" name="MyForm"> 
                <tr> 
                    <td><bean:write name="iter" property="name"/></td> 
                    <td><bean:write name="iter" property="id"/></td>
                    <td><html:select name="iter" property="category">
	                <html:options property="options" name="MyForm"
	                    labelName="MyForm" labelProperty="options" />	
	            </html:select></td> 
                </tr>
            </logic:iterate>
        </table>
    </html:form>
</body>
```


----------



## Guest (31. Jul 2008)

Danke für die Antwort als ich mir deins durchgelesen habe ist mir mein Problem aufgefallen,
es lag nur an der Form ich musste die Daten der Boxen in einem String Array abspeichern!

Nochmal Danke HLX


----------



## TorstenW (31. Jul 2008)

Oh sorry war nicht angemeldet  nochmal Danke


----------

